# New to kayak fishing



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have been fishing out of a Triton Bass boat for over 16 years now and decided to have some small water fun also. I am starting out with the Perception Hook Angler 10.5. I have yet to do any upgrades or modifications. Would love to be invited to any little water fishing trips. I put it into Long Lake (Portage Lakes, Akron) yesterday day after noon and missed two bass and caught one 12' bass. Loved it!


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

EJVH3 said:


> I have been fishing out of a Triton Bass boat for over 16 years now and decided to have some small water fun also. I am starting out with the Perception Hook Angler 10.5. I have yet to do any upgrades or modifications. Would love to be invited to any little water fishing trips. I put it into Long Lake (Portage Lakes, Akron) yesterday day after noon and missed two bass and caught one 12' bass. Loved it!
> 
> View attachment 208561
> View attachment 208562


I would be happy to take you to East Fork Lake for some Hybrid action if you want to travel. On the other hand, I've wanted to fish your area for quite a while if you'd like to show me around. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to the addiction man! It's such a fine time. Nothing like it. Check out some flowing water when you can !


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

EJVH3 said:


> I am starting out with the Perception Hook Angler 10.5. I have yet to do any upgrades or modifications. Would love to be invited to any little water fishing trips. I put it into Long Lake (Portage Lakes, Akron) yesterday day after noon and missed two bass and caught one 12' bass. Loved it!


I'm hearing more and more about guys trading in the big motors for a kayak. Glad to hear you're lovin it already. 

You got a nice Lil boat to ride the waters. 

EJVH3, check out Paddle Ohio program:

http://paddle.ohiodnr.gov/

It is a great program for someone just starting out. Gives all the navigable streams with links to maps with marked put in spots and take outs. After four qualifying streams you earn a pin.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

SMBHooker said:


> I'm hearing more and more about guys trading in the big motors for a kayak. Glad to hear you're lovin it already.
> 
> You got a nice Lil boat to ride the waters.
> 
> ...


I surely didn't trade in my Triton Bass boat. I am just adding to the possibilities of my fishing experience (addiction).


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lo


EJVH3 said:


> I surely didn't trade in my Triton Bass boat. I am just adding to the possibilities of my fishing experience (addiction).


Lol...I think he ment swiched.....I still have my baby too but find myself yakin 3 yo 1 anymore


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

EJVH3 said:


> I surely didn't trade in my Triton Bass boat. I am just adding to the possibilities of my fishing experience (addiction).


It's hard to give up a baby ya been attached to for 16 yrs, I understand. I meant more of trading the time ya would of been on the bass boat for time with the paddler.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

He is my story. I purchased a 24' travel trailer camper for the family and I have no way to pull the Bass boat to family camping anymore. In the past we used a 12 person cabin tent with cots, so I could pull the boat to camping. Now that I can't pull the boat also, I needed a way to fish and spend time with the family. Kayaks became the way. I got the wife a Peception Swifty 9.5. 

Now that I have the kayak, I see so many more local opportunities that I didn't think about before with the big bass boat. There are a lot of small rivers and electric only lakes around Akron...Tusc. and Cuyahoga rivers, Ohio Canal, Mogadore Lake, Nesmith Lake, Nemisilla Lake...


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Same situation I was in. I have a champion bass boat and bought a travel trailer a couple years ago. Since the majority of our trips were based around the boat I had to think of a way to fish when taking the camper. Ended getting a couple yaks about 3 years ago and the boat has been sitting with minimal use. Actually never got it out of storage last year. I can honestly say I have caught more fish in the kayak than I ever did in the boat. I have since discoverd creek fishing and can tell you first hand that smallmouth fishing is much better than I ever imagined in some of ohios creeks. I also live in Akron canton area and fish all the lakes you mentioned.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I was recently converted into yak fishing... and to be honest one river trip under my belt and its flat out amazing. Yes ill still fish from my boat but even just floating down the river fish or no fish is awesome. 
Many many more oppertunities opened with the yak. 
And best of all have a couple great friends out of it all. 
They know who they are.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

brent k said:


> I was recently converted into yak fishing... and to be honest one river trip under my belt and its flat out amazing. Yes ill still fish from my boat but even just floating down the river fish or no fish is awesome.
> Many many more oppertunities opened with the yak.
> And best of all have a couple great friends out of it all.
> They know who they are.


A couple....why you 2 timing.....


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol matt also


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

lotaluck said:


> I have caught more fish in the kayak than I ever did in the boat. I have since discoverd creek fishing and can tell you first hand that smallmouth fishing is much better than I ever imagined in some of ohios creeks.


Shhhhhhhhhh! That's supposed to be a secret


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Let me know if anyone is taking a kayak fishing trip in the Akron area anytime soon.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

brent k said:


> Lol matt also


We gotta get over to your neck of the woods soon !


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> We gotta get over to your neck of the woods soon !


Im gonna go do a bit of scouting this weekend.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I just bought a cheap sit-in for my first yak last week. Working on getting it rigged up. Excited to get out in it this weekend. Rivers are a little up so I'll probably fish some smaller lakes.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

I bought my 7 yr old a Sun Dolphin 8' kayak from Walmart for his birthday. I am making a DIY outrigger to stabilize it for him. I have researched it online and YouTube and think I have a plan. Has anyone on here been successful in making them yourself?

I am basically trying to do this...










On this...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Can I suggest an alternative? Consider just seeing how it goes for the 7 year old before you go making any outriggers. 
He'll likely surprise you. That's a fairly stable kayak and kids have way better balance than we give them credit for. I have three teenagers and they all paddled their own kayaks when they were that age.
You know your son better than anyone, but maybe give him a shot and see if it stabilizers are necessary.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I agree with Bubba.....my ex's 8 yr old jumped in a yak, and paddled great! The very next year, he was standing and jumping out of it!


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

I already bought every thing though! Just haven't built it yet. He will just have to like it. 

Fine...I'll give him a chance before I put it together so I can at least return it all.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

So my 7yr old did just fine on his own and I returned all the hardware for the outriggers. The kids paddle he had was too short in my opinion and did not have splash guards, so he got pretty wet. I ended up buying him a 190 cm Chute paddle from Dick's. I also need to find a way to sit him up a little higher in his kayak. He is sitting too low and it makes it hard on him paddling. Any ideas?

We will get the kayaks back out this weekend while we are camping at West Branch State Park. The Old Jay Lake area of West Branch Res. seems to be nicely protected from boat traffic and perfect for kayaks. Not to mention usually fair bass fishing in there.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Maybe a cushion of some sort. How much higher does he need to be? An inch or 5?


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

whitey7 said:


> Maybe a cushion of some sort. How much higher does he need to be? An inch or 5?


2-4 inches higher maybe. I might try a throw-able PFD.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

That should work. Or an old phone book! Lol


----------

